# Looking for cabin/boat/walleye/pike/smallies recommendation.



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

Our normal trip to Canada can't happen obviously, and I've about worn my fingers raw trying to find something comparable within 12/13 hrs of driving. My best friend is graduating college to get him out of turning wrenches, and his wife is wanting to send him on a trip. The place we frequented in Canada was borderline roughing it and roughly 800/wk per person, in cabins that had the bare necessities, hoping someone on here has a recommendation for us to go to. Rather not go to a family resort, or hotel. Something far from cell service, be it the UP, New York, Wisconsin, minnesota. Thanks in advance!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Dale Hollow in TN. I like the campground cabins near Celina TN but you can also rent a house boat from these folks (and others) and anchor just about anywhere on the lake. This is a Corps of Engineers lake - so limited civilization on lake other than commercial marinas. i have caught walleye, small mouth, large mouth, and trout in the Lake. In addition to the lake, you can specifically target trout below the dam.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

There’s always the Boundary Waters....How do you feel about a tent & a canoe?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

cincinnati said:


> There’s always the Boundary Waters....How do you feel about a tent & a canoe?


Hopefully not like Ned!


----------



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

We have a similar situation. Annual trip north is most likely cancelled. After hours of research, forums etc we booked a cottage on the north side of Drummond Island, MI. Good luck in your search


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lots of good places in UP Michigan. As mentioned, Drummond Island and the Les Chaneaux Islands area Are both good. We stayed at this place last fall when our Canada trip got Covided, good pike fishing.








Fords Cottages Cedarville Michigan Weekly Waterfront Rentals


Check out http://fordscottages.com! Weekly waterfront rental cottage Michigan upper peninsula. Fords Cottages fishing boating relaxing



fordscottages.com


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I have to agree with the Dale Hollow TN suggestion I rented a cabin within a 100 ft from the lake all amenity's cheap and the fishing was super and so was the people that ran the place I stayed It's a place you really should check out


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

I appreciate the reply's guys. I'm familiar with dale hollow, alot of people around here go there as if it were Norris or Cumberland. I'm not sure the same experience we can get in Canada, as far as solitude/price/quality of fishing is possible here in the states. (Probably looking more for solitude/no technology experience of the trip more than anything)


At this time, my buddy is being immediately put into his new position from mechanic to management after he graduates in may, so maybe by the time he is able to take vacation, the border will relax. I'm still open to hearing about locations that offer a bare bones/shack type rental on a lake that's not typically used for pleasure. Spent a week in Florida for my kids spring break, and a guy I met mentioned Rainey lake up on the border in Minnesota. Currently looking around there to see if we can come up with something. I do appreciate the comments for sure.


----------



## Buckeye coastie (Jul 12, 2016)

Traverse city Mi. East ,and West bays are great small mouth fisheries, along with lake trout, and salmon. and there are lots of inland lakes in the area to fish. for walleye, pike, large and small mouth bass, bluegill,and crappie. ,and a few rivers, and creeks for trout. Tons of cabins, and hotel rooms for rent. just stay away around 4 of july national cherry festival. place is crazy.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

bigdamram said:


> I appreciate the reply's guys. I'm familiar with dale hollow, alot of people around here go there as if it were Norris or Cumberland. I'm not sure the same experience we can get in Canada, as far as solitude/price/quality of fishing is possible here in the states. (Probably looking more for solitude/no technology experience of the trip more than anything)
> 
> 
> At this time, my buddy is being immediately put into his new position from mechanic to management after he graduates in may, so maybe by the time he is able to take vacation, the border will relax. I'm still open to hearing about locations that offer a bare bones/shack type rental on a lake that's not typically used for pleasure. Spent a week in Florida for my kids spring break, and a guy I met mentioned Rainey lake up on the border in Minnesota. Currently looking around there to see if we can come up with something. I do appreciate the comments for sure.


Me and a group of guys normally go to Quebec every June, due to the border closing, we went to Rainy Lake last fall, the first week of September, we stayed at an island campsite, the first 3 days, (which was very nice) and then 5 nights at the Island View Lodge, the cabins are decent, and the scenery is similar to where we stay in Quebec, but it's just not the same, there was more boat traffic than we are used to, fishing was slow (i'm sure it's better in the spring) the wind was relentless and not knowing the area, we didn't travel very far to fish, due to not wanting to tear up the prop, or worse. We still had a good time, but it was not a good substitute for Canada.


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

I would absolutely head towards Leech Lake and then north towards the BWCA in Minnesota. You can get off the beaten path up there and find some quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Following. We are in same situation. Our fly-in trip was canceled last year and not looking so good this year. Hard to beat the Canadian smallmouth. We typically go the end of June so we are starting to looking for a last minute trip to Minnesota/Wisconsin for smallmouth the same week. Any tip would be appreciated.


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

Best advice given to you all day. Go to Lake Kabtogama and get a hold of the legend of the North country, a man named Tim Watson. We met Tim some 25 years ago and have not missed at least three trips a year and have alway's had a incredible time! Walleye,Pike, Smallmouth.Crappie,Jumbo perch, and scenery that can't be matched anywhere! Tim's number is 218-875=2075 or 218-240-5061.


----------

